# [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€



## JusGold (22. April 2015)

*[S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Hallo an die Pcgameshardware-Community, 


bin frisch registriert und erhoffe mir hier kompetente Hilfe/Beratung bzw ein paar gute Vorschläge. 

Stelle mich Vlt erstmal kurz vor: 
Habe früher (vor ca 6-8 Jahren) leidenschaftlich am PC gespielt. Damals viel WoW und COD. 
Dann kam ich zur Ps3 und hab fast ausschließlich nur noch damit gespielt, letztes Jahr eine Xbox One besessen und vorallem diablo gespielt. Zwischendurch immer mal wieder ps3/Xbox360 gespielt. 
Einen Computer hatte ich zwischenzeitlich auch nochmal aber den habe ich kaum genutzt und wieder zur Konsole gewechselt, weswegen ich mich auch diesesmal für ein Notebook entschieden habe.


Spielen würde ich da gerne Dinge wie Gta V, The Elder Scrolls Online, Far Cry 4

Ich bin schon so lange aus der Pc-scene raus das ich echt keine Ahnung habe was ich da erwarten kann. 
Hätte wirklich gerne die Qualität einer Ps4 in Form eines Laptops. 

17,3" wären mir ebenfalls wichtig da ich mich dazu entschieden habe auf Konsole und Tv zu verzichten und mir stattdessen einen Laptop zu besorgen. 

Budget ist wenn ich mir paar Threads ansehe recht gering vorallem was Gaming angeht. 
Ich arbeite derzeit in Vollzeit allerdings beginne ich im Sommer mit dem Abitur über den 2. Bildungsweg und habe ein zwei Dinge die noch zu zahlen sind (Jugendlicher Leichtsinn halt  ) 

Habe da gestern was auf eBay gefunden. 

Taugt das was ? 

Spiele Gaming Notebook DELL Inspiron 17 5748 Intel Core i5 Webcam GeForce DVD | eBay

Hat die GeForce 840m und so ein paar Gameplay Videos auf youtube mit ähnlicher Ausstattung wie oben genannter Laptop sahen Garnicht übel aus. 
Allerdings gerade in einem anderen Thread hier gelesen das die 840m wohl doch recht langsam ist. 

Über das Handy ist das Surfen echt anstrengend wenn man mal ein wenig schreibt, hoffe auf ein paar nette Tipps. 


Man möchte mir bitte die etwaige Absatzssünden vergeben aber mir tun schon die Daumen weh


----------



## Cinnayum (22. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Ich würde nach einem gebrauchten Modell mit i5-4xxxH und einer Grafikkarte mit GDDR5-VRAM suchen.

Da bekommst du ganz brauchbare Sachen für 700€.

Mein NB mit GTX860m tut sich schon ziemlich schwer in FHD.
z.B. BL, Rift, selbst LoL bekommt man nur mit einigem Herumprobieren in den Einstellungen flüssig.

Und ja das Budget reicht nicht für ein richtiges Gamer-NB. Die gehen bei 1200-1300€ los.


----------



## drebbin (22. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Ich habe privat ein notebook mit i5-4200, 8gb und einer GTX 760m.
Gta5 werde ich mir vermutlich erst nächste Woche zulegen und die anderen genannten spiele habe ich nicht.
Wenn du mir noch andere nennen kannst die relevant für dich sind kann ich dort die spieleleistung für dich mal messen, damit du dann selber sagen ob die performance für dich reicht


----------



## JusGold (22. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Hallo, danke erstmal für die Antworten.




Cinnayum schrieb:


> Und ja das Budget reicht nicht für ein richtiges Gamer-NB. Die gehen bei 1200-1300€ los.



Kann ich denn mit meinem Budget eine Alternative zur PA4/Xbox One erwarten ? 
Nur Grafisch, soll keine Diskussion werden was besser oder schlechter ist. 
Dient mir lediglich als Referenz da ich die Grafik da kenne. 





drebbin schrieb:


> Wenn du mir noch andere nennen kannst die relevant für dich sind kann ich dort die spieleleistung für dich mal messen, damit du dann selber sagen ob die performance für dich reicht



Interessant wäre für mich noch Diablo3, Watch Dogs, Assassins Creed Unity (..) sicher viele weitere noch, muss mal ein wenig überlegen und editiere dann noch welche. 
Habe momentan wieder Lust auf MMORPG's falls du da irgendwas hast. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------



## drebbin (22. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Diablo 3 habe ich da, allerdings ohne RoS, aber eine Szene im Akt 4 sollte ja auch ausreichend sein.
Ansonsten hätte ich WoW noch da.
Andere Games bei mir wären zB:  Crysis 3, Bioshock Infinite, skyrim, anno 1404 und witcher 2


----------



## JusGold (22. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Wie laufen die Titel bei dir ? 

Sorry wenn ich immer nach dem Vergleich mit der PS4/Xbox Frage, allerdings ist das so meine einzige Referenz. 

WoW würde mich interessieren allerdings habe ich damals bei Wotlk das Interesse verloren und kann mir nur schwer vorstellen ob es sich gebessert hat, naja werde mal was zu lesen. 

Diablo 3 RoS hat übrigens bei mir manchmal gelaggt als zu viele Gegner kamen fällt mir gerade ein. 
-Xbox one


*Edit*
Was wäre denn von dem zu halten ? 

Gaming Notebook/Laptop Intel i7 4x2,4GHz, GTX 670MX 3GB, 16GB DDR3, 500GB HDD | eBay

Laut Internet ( GeForce GTX 760M vs 670MX ) 
Ist die GTX670mx gleichauf mit deiner


----------



## drebbin (22. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Ich habe keine Konsole und kann dir daher selber keinen Vergleich anbieten.
Die genannten Titel zocken ich meist aufm PC, aber wenn ich von Arbeit komme kann ich sie mal auf den Lappi ziehen und antesten.
Skyrim lief glaube in den höchsten Ingame Einstellungen mit 2ssaa bei ~45fps
Und Wow auf mittel bis gut mit reduzierter Sichtweite und 120% downsampling auf ca 50fps stabil (raids außen vor)
Natürlich beides auf 1080p bezogen.
Ich schaue aber dann nochmal nach.
Achja, die GPU hatte ich auf 810mhz im chip übertaktet, was dann etwas über einer GTX 765m liegt.


----------



## drebbin (23. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

So ich habe eben mal kurz getestet, die GPU lief dabei zur Vergleichbarkeit @ stock (also mit 720MHz)

WoW Garnison
Einstellung "mittel" aber mit 150% downsampling (ja ich hasse Trepenkanten )
45fps min
55fps schnitt


Skyrim maximale Einstellungen mit 2*AA und 16*AF
in Weißlauf 48fps im Schnitt
außerhalb 42fps im Schnitt

Diablo 3 Akt 4 
Einstellungen: alles max bis auf Schatten (Niedrig-glatt)
Mind FpS: 40
Schnitt: 50FpS


Für meine Bedürfnisse eine PC-Ersatz mehr als ausreichend aber das musst du natürlich selber einschätzen 

MfG Drebbin


----------



## iTzZent (23. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

@*JusGold* das Ebay Angebot ist sehr gut. Die GTX670M mit 3GB vRAM lässt sich problemlos auf das Niveau einer GTX770M hochtakten, ohne das sie mehr Abwärme entwickelt. Bei Bedarf kannst du auch später die Grafikkarte upgraden, denn bei dem Model ist sie gesteckt, soweit ich weiss.

Für das Geld bekommst du auch auf dem Gebrauchtmarkt nichts besseres.


----------



## JusGold (23. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Danke Drebbin, 

Hört sich gut an. ��

Habe mal zu dem Verkäufer Kontakt aufgenommen. 
Halte die Augen allerdings trotzdem noch offen 

Edit*

Acer Aspire V3-772G-747a8G1TBDWakk 17,3 Zoll (1 TB, Intel Core i7 4. Gen, 3,2... | eBay
Dieser hier kommt doch recht nah an deinen ran oder übersehe ich was ? @ Drebbin


----------



## drebbin (23. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Das ist mein lappi 
Mit besserer CPU und größerer Festplatte.
Ich kann dir daher sagen das du Platz noch für ne weitere 2,5" platte und einen freien msata slot hast.
Und du kannst bis zu 4 RAM Riegel rein setzen.
Die Möglichkeit den Lüfter zu reinigen ist allerdings für den Pops...
Meine GPU wird maximal 55grad warm. 
Verarbeitung ist bei mir sehr gut. Von meiner Seite eine Empfehlung.
Ich hab mir für meinen lappi ne 250 GB msata ssd geholt und das teil macht sehr viel Spaß


----------



## iTzZent (23. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Die GTX670MX ist aber etwas schneller, da sie mehr Shaderunits und ein grösseres Speicherinterface besitzt. Abgesehen davon kann man sie bestens übertakten und bei Bedarf austauschen. Dazu kommt noch das Thema Reinigung, der Clevo Barebone (das Gerät von Ebay) hat eine grosse Revisionsklappe und lässt sich bestens reinigen, das Acer muss dafür komplett zerlegt werden...


----------



## JusGold (25. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Hallo, 

Der Laoptop 
Gaming Notebook/Laptop Intel i7 4x2,4GHz, GTX 670MX 3GB, 16GB DDR3, 500GB HDD | eBay

ist wirklich sehr interessant allerdings bereitet es mir Kopfschmerzen weil man nur per Überweisung zahlen kann. 

Habe in einem anderen Thread noch diesen hier gefunden, allerdings nochmal 200€ mehr. 
ASUS F751LX-T4027H weiß (90NB08E5-M00330)

Würde es sich lohnen nochmal mehr zu investieren oder ist das Performance-technisch nicht interessant. 
Mal davon abgesehen das es Neuware ist, das ist mir nicht so wichtig.


----------



## drebbin (25. April 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Aus preis/spieleleistungs Sicht sind es keine 200€ Aufpreis wert, wenn man den Gedanken der Neuware + Garantie außen vor lässt - den Aufpreis muss jeder selber einschätzen...
Wenn dir die Auktion mit der Überweisung Kopfzerbrechen bereitet untersuche den account des Verkäufers nach den letzten Bewertungen, wie lange die her sind und ob ähnliche Artikel verkauft wurden. Wenn du das dann immer noch nicht möchtest bleibt wohl nur noch der acer. Die reinigungsmöglichkeit ist zwar nicht optimal aber meine gtx760m lässt sich auch ganz gut hochziehen im Takt und bleibt trotzdem noch kühl.
Wenn du den laptop nicht laufend auf Baustelle mitnimmst wird es vlt auch nicht so dramatisch werden...


----------



## JusGold (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Hallo, 

Ich will ja nur ungern diesen "alten Thread" ausgraben allerdings wollte ich den Leuten die mir geholfen haben noch Bescheid geben das ich mir den Laptop auf eBay gekauft habe. 

Gaming Notebook/Laptop Intel i7 4x2,4GHz, GTX 670MX 3GB, 16GB DDR3, 500GB HDD | eBay
Ist jetzt meiner und werde mich jetzt wohl öfter hier blicken lassen  

Mit freundlichen Grüßen und schönes Wochenende


----------



## drebbin (8. Mai 2015)

*AW: [S](Gaming) Notebook +-600€*

Feedback ist immer gern gesehen und es ist toll wenn man dir helfen konnte.

Kannst auch gern mal in Feedback geben wie du mit ihm zufrieden bist - das kann ja wiederum anderen helfen 

MfG Drebbin


----------

